# Helping a Friend...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a friend who lost his lab last year to cancer. He's an older retired gentleman who hunts ducks three times a week during the season and takes his dog where ever he goes. He doesn't have the energy or the wherewith-all to start fresh with a puppy again. So, he's looking for a trained/started lab. Something in the 2-3 year old range that is broke, force fetched, and doing well on multiple retrieving tasks. Anyone have a line on such a dog that would be available by this hunting season? Pm or call please. 801-718-7353

Thanks!


----------

